
Child finds flaws in mobile games that enable hacking - strawberryshake
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14443001
======
nekgrim
"Details about what this bug opens up have not been revealed but such flaws
are often used to let an attacker run their own code and get access to useful
or saleable data."

System clock : the most unknown root access.

Same subject : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859123>

